# Naming Competitions



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi

I recently ran a little competition to name my new hamsters. well i thought that if people want to run naming competitions for there own animals then they could and the winner gets to pick an game for the forum's arcade feature.

so go ahead and start your own naming competitions.


----------

